# New kid won't let me get near her?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay so I just bought my 2nd goat. And she is a little two month old Nigerian Dwarf. Today was her first time away from momma. My older doe Kachina will not let her get near her. And she will not let ME get near HER. She screams if I do an runs away. I have thrown some seperate hay to her but she wont heat it and I have tried seperating them and giving her grain but it hasnt worked out too well because the baby tries to be with the big goat instead of eating. Help! 
What can I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The bigger goat won't starve. I would keep them in separate pens and slowly introduce each other. It will take a while for the big goat to accept the new goat. This is typical when putting goats together for the first time. They are usually not accepting right away.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Recently I have purchased a couple that were around that age and were also skittish. I just caught them and worked with them a few times a day to take a bottle. I fed them 1 bottle a day for about a week. Now I can't get them off of me when I go out there with them. One was 7 weeks old the other was about 9 weeks. I also have 2 that were born here but their moms are pretty wild so they are also. One is 8 weeks the other is 10 weeks that I have started working with today. It usually takes a couple day for me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It is completely normal for your new doeling to not let you get near her. She has been taken away from her mother, transported to new and unfamiliar surroundings, and someone whom she does not know or trust is trying to get near her - she is scared. I would not push the issue and give her some time to adjust to her new situation. If you can, pen the new doeling in a separate pen so she can see Kachina and socialize through the fence, but does not have to worry about Kachina butting her away. When you have time, just go out and sit with the new one, talk to her, and let her tell you when she is ready to take the next step in getting to know you better. It will be a lot less stress for your new doeling, and will give her the chance to adjust to you and your place better. Just my .02.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

U could try some Jump Start probiotics to get the good bugs moving in the digestive system and make her hungry. My 2 little guys were not eating well when i brought them home. And that helped them to start eating. And it also is good to give her when she is under stress. My guys loved it to. Also i had one that wouldn't let me touch him. So i ignored (or pretended to ignore him) and he eventually started to come to me. Now he is all over me. Lol


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am planning on seperating them somehow but even though Kachina doesn't like her right now, Lina (doeling) freaks out when she can't see kachina. Like she sounds like a child being murdered. Lol should her pen be an indoor pen or outdoor? I think I am just going to use skids to build a pen in the already existing stall. Also, should I try to bottle feed her a little bit? Would that help her like me more?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try. If she was dam raised, it may or may not go well. If she is very opposed to it, don't do it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay, I will offer it but if she won't accept easily I won't worry about it. 

As of this morning they were getting along a little bit better and Lina wasn't screaming.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I would build a small pen for her big enough for you and a chair. Have a lap full of treats and showe her the treats then ignore her until she comes to you. When she realizes that you arent going to kill her she will calm down. I have one i need to do myself.


----------

